# Autodialer-Affäre: Regulierer greifen durch



## Heiko (16 März 2005)

In der Affäre um illegale Auto-Dialer unter den Rufnummern 09009-0000929 bis -932 hat die Regulierungsbehörde jetzt Konsequenzen gezogen. Den betroffenen Dialern wurde heute die Registrierung entzogen. Das geht aus der Datenbank der Behörde hervor. Hinter den genannten Nummern hatten sich nicht nur registrierte, sondern auch automatisch einwählende Dialer verborgen. Der Fall ist peinlich für die Telekom: Die Abzocke musste erst von Experten von Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de aufgedeckt und öffentlich gemacht werden. Die Telekom dagegen hatte bis zuletzt von einem „seriösen“ Angebot gesprochen.

Erste Beschwerden über die Rufnummer 090090000929 hatte es – wie berichtet – schon im Dezember 2004 gegeben. Betroffene berichteten, dass sie hohe Gebühren für Einwahlen über diese Nummer auf ihrer Telefonrechnung fanden, obwohl sie diese nach eigenen Angaben niemals bewusst getätigt hatten. Experten von Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de gingen dem Fall daraufhin nach. Sie stellten fest, dass auf entsprechenden Webseiten zwar offiziell registrierte Dialer eingesetzt wurden. Arglose User bekamen aber unter Umständen statt diesen - bei der Regulierungsbehörde angemeldeten – Dialern einen zweiten, illegalen auf den PC geladen. Dieser wiederum konnte sich ohne Wissen des Betroffenen einwählen und so hohe Kosten verursachen. Weitere Nachforschungen ergaben, dass von der betreffenden Webseite auch Dialer mit Auslandsrufnummern (00681509751,00681509755, 00681683091, 00681683092) eingesetzt werden, die in Deutschland verboten sind. Zur Verschleierung des Vorgangs wurden einige technische Tricks verwendet. An die Dateinamen der Internetseiten wurden so unter anderem jeweils Session Keys angehängt. Erfolgte der Zugriff nicht innerhalb einer vorgegebenen, relativ kurzen Zeit, oder wurde dieser Session Key gar nicht angegeben, erfolgte eine Umleitung auf die Webseite stop.php und der Zugriff wurde somit unterbunden.

Die Masche, vordergründig registrierte Dialer einzusetzen und im Hintergrund illegale Programme auf den PC der Betroffenen zu laden, konnte von unseren Experten belegt und entsprechend protokolliert werden. Die Erkenntnisse wurden Ende Februar der Regulierungsbehörde und dem Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI) zugeleitet. Erstere zog jetzt die Konsequenzen. Den Dialern mit den Rufnummern 090090000929 bis 932 (Bild) wurde die Registrierung entzogen. Das bedeutet im Sprachgebrauch der Behörde allgemein auch, dass für diese Dialer „keine Zahlungsverpflichtung“ besteht. Registriert waren die betroffenen Dialer seit 17. November 2004.

Zu hoffen ist nun, dass die Telekom aus unseren Erkenntnissen und den Maßnahmen der Regulierungsbehörde die entsprechenden Konsequenzen zieht. Bisher hatte sich das Unternehmen bei der Einziehung der – zumindest in bestimmten Fällen vermutlich durch Missbrauch verursachten - Kosten nämlich stur gestellt. „Seitens der Deutschen Telekom werden alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft, um im Sinne unserer Kunden einen optimalen Verbraucherschutz sicherzustellen. Hierzu wird bereits vor Vertragsabschluss mit dem jeweiligen Inhalte-Anbieter über eine 0190/0900-Rufnummer die Seriosität seines Angebots durch die Deutsche Telekom geprüft“, hieß es so in einem Schreiben der Telekom an einen Betroffenen, welches uns vorliegt. Man habe den Sachverhalt sorgfältig geprüft. „Hierbei konnten wir keinen Anhaltspunkt dafür finden, dass es sich bei dem unter der o. g. Rufnummer angebotenen Dienst um ein unseriöses Angebot handelt.“

Wie sorgfältig diese „Prüfung“ war, darf angesichts der aktuellen Entwicklung getrost dahin gestellt bleiben. Genügend Anhaltspunkte für einen offensichtlich unseriösen Einsatz dieser Dialer sollte das Unternehmen nun jedenfalls haben – und sehr genau prüfen, in welchen Fällen sie weiter auf die Einziehung der Dialer-Gebühren bestehen will. Damit hat die T-Com auch eine gute Gelegenheit die Ankündigungen von Walter Raizner, Vorstand Breitband/Festnetz Deutsche Telekom AG, vom 7. März 2005 in die Tat umzusetzen. Der hatte schließlich erklärt, dass „Kundenorientierung vor Kundenverwaltung“ gehe. Außerdem sei künftig Schluss mit der Haltung, die T-Com handle und der Kunde habe dies zu akzeptieren. Im vorliegenden Fall wird sich nun deutlich zeigen, ob die vollmundigen Ankündigungen ernst zu nehmen sind.

http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/050315_02.php
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=245


----------



## Kalle59 (16 März 2005)

:thumb:  Saubere Arbeit computerbetrug.de!!

Grüsse Kalle


----------



## dvill (16 März 2005)

Ab jetzt findet sich hier die Information für Verbraucher bei der RegTP.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (16 März 2005)

Regulierungsbehörde schrieb:
			
		

> Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 15.03.05, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab 15.08.03



 :thumb:


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 März 2005)

War denn der "Alibidialer" nach Ansicht der RegTP in Ordnung?
Also das in der Art
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=90023#90023
???
(Diese Frage ist meines Erachtens auch interessant für die Beurteilung der Rolle der RegTP bei den mysteriösen Vorgängen um die Deregistrierung der Newlines-Dialer, siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=68508#68508 )


----------



## dvill (18 März 2005)

Es bleibt insgesamt recht ruhig für die Qualität der Nachricht, dass nun in einem zweiten gravierenden Fall der Nachweis in der Praxis gelungen ist, dass Dialerbetrügereien durch die bisherigen Regulierungsversuche nicht wirklich verhindert werden und die Position für Verbraucher durch säuberlich registrierte Alibidialer eher ungünstiger ist.

Nach der Teleflate-Affäre kam es immerhin zu einer kurzen Diskussion über die Manipulierbarkeit von Dialern. Einige Aussagen von damals kann man heute als wiederholt durch die Praxis bestätigt betrachten:



			
				http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=72922#72922 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich schonmal angedeutet habe: Wenn ich ein Programm mittels Hintertür auf einen Rechner bringe, dann kann ich ALLES machen. Also auch die Eingabe von einem Programm umgehen und sofort die Einwahl veranlassen.





			
				http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=73044#73044 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum einen, hat niemand behauptet, das die jüngst bekannt gewordene Gefahr missachtet wird. Ich wollte lediglich darauf hinweisen, das es mir langfristig als aussichtloses Unterfangen erscheint, die Manipulationsmöglichkeiten zu beseitigen.


Besonders die Vorhersage des aussichtslosen Unterfangens ist klar bestätigt worden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (28 April 2005)

Das ging relativ schnell bis zur Bestandskraft der Registrierungsrücknahme.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Teleton (28 April 2005)

Da wurde anscheinend kein Widerspruch gegen den Bescheid -Entzug der Registrierung- eingelegt.


----------



## Reducal (28 April 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Das ging relativ schnell bis zur Bestandskraft der Registrierungsrücknahme.





			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Da wurde anscheinend kein Widerspruch gegen den Bescheid -Entzug der Registrierung- eingelegt.



Schaut mal in den Nachbarthread, hier ist das auch schon Gegenstand der Diskussion: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=101949#101949


----------



## Anonymous (7 September 2005)

Dem Dialer mit den Nr. 090090000929-090090000932 wurde seit über einem halben Jahr die Registrierung entzogen. Dreisterweise versucht die DTAG trotzdem immer noch, von ihren Kunden Forderungen für Verbindungsentgelte einzutreiben, die durch diesen illegalen Dialer entstanden sind. Sie bedient sich dabei eines Anwaltsbüros in Heidelberg (Seiler und Partner), diese droht die Kunden mit gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren, falls diese nicht zahlen.

Jeder, der solch eine ungerechtfertigte Mahnung bekommt, sollte sich durch diese Drohkulisse nicht einschüchtern lassen, sondern:

_[NUBs-konform ersetzt: Die Erste-Hilfe des Forums nutzen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161 (bh)]_

Viele Grüße


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2005)

*Telekom versucht illegale Forderungen zu inkassieren*

Aufgepaßt: die Telekom versucht, auch bei nicht registrierten Dialer illegale Forderungen für deren Entgelte einzutreiben. Sie bedient sich dabei eines Rechtsanwaltsbüros in Heidelberg (Seiler & Co.), das Mahnbescheide verschickt, um einzuschüchtern. 
Diesen Mahnbescheiden sollte man unbedingt widersprechen und gleichzeitig sofort die Bundesnetzagentur informieren (Tel. 0291/9955275, Fax 0291/9955181). Diese verhängt dann nach Prüfung gegen die Telekom Zwangsgelder. Zu einem Gerichtsverfahren kommt es gar nicht erst, denn in Deutschland ist es (noch) nicht möglich, illegale Forderungen gerichtlich einzutreiben.

Viele Grüße


----------

